

Give Yosemite a Classic, Pre-OS X Look by Tweaking These Settings - upgradedape
http://www.lifehacker.co.uk/2014/10/27/give-yosemite-classic-pre-os-x-look-tweaking-settings

======
privong
The lifehacker page just links to the actual article: [http://mac-how-
to.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-yosemite-look-...](http://mac-how-
to.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-yosemite-look-more-like-classic-pre-mac-os-x-
systems-0157986/)

